# Small Snake...but dangerous



## cre8foru (Aug 5, 2014)

I found this Copperhead Sunday after it crossed a path in the park. I would have never seen it after it crossed into the grass if I had not spotted it on the trail first. Camo on these guys is incredible. My second venomous snake of the year.  



Northern Copperhead by cre8foru2009, on Flickr




Northern Copperhead by cre8foru2009, on Flickr
(this one with my 50mm)



Northern Copperhead by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2014)

Great shots!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 5, 2014)

Wonderful shots, Cre8.  Just the way I like em........ in a photo.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

50mm??? Man you're  

Awesome shots!


----------



## donald-f (Aug 5, 2014)

You used a 50mm to shoot the picture. What cal. did you use to shoot the snake?


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice captures.  They are certainly pretty, but that is close enough!


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 5, 2014)

Great shots. But I would have to that one with Bigma and that would still be too close for me.


----------



## quinn (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice spot and shots cre8!


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 6, 2014)

Great images! Eevil lookin'! Thanks for postin'!
Found one on the back porch the other night just at dark. We're lucky the dogs didn't get bit. They won't get bit by that one; I made sure of that.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 2, 2014)

You're a snake finding fool!!  Great Shots!


----------

